# System.setProperty alternative



## dr.hunter (29. Apr 2006)

sorry, für evtl. totales dilletantentum... 

ich hab noch nicht ganz gerafft, was System.setProperty eigentlich macht. aber ich habe, glaube ich, mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man sowas:


```
System.setProperty("test.pack.factory.class", "org.my.test.browser.BrowserFactoryImpl");
```

auch anstatt im javacode in eine externe textfile schreiben kann. also, dass es eine alternative gibt zum festlegen des Property im javacode. kann das sein? und wenn ja wohin und wie genau?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (29. Apr 2006)

Redest du von einer Properties-Datei für deine App? Eine Resourcen-Datei? Wo man z.B. die Fensterposition speichern kann und sie beim nächsten Start deiner App wieder auslesen kann? meinst du sowas?


----------



## tux2323 (30. Apr 2006)

Properties File: (Main.properties)

```
hello=Hallo World !
```
Java Code:

```
Properties properties = new Properties();
      try {
            properties.load(new FileInputStream("Main.properties"));
      } catch (FileNotFoundException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
      } catch (IOException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
      }
      String hello = properties.getProperty("hello");
      System.out.println(hello);
```
Und das geht natürlich auch noch ...

```
System.setProperties(properties);
System.out.println(System.getProperty("hello"));
```


----------



## dr. hunter (30. Apr 2006)

das meinte ich, danke. jetzt weiss ich auch dass es ressourcendatei heisst. aber was genau macht eigentlich diese zeile code  aus meiner app (bzw. allgemein die System.setProperty methode)? 


```
System.setProperty("test.pack.factory.class", "org.my.test.browser.BrowserFactoryImpl");
```


----------



## tux2323 (1. Mai 2006)

Auszug aus SUN Code der Klasse System.

```
public final class System {
...
  private static Properties props;
...
   public static String setProperty(String key, String value) {
	...
	   return (String) props.setProperty(key, value);
    }
...
    public static String getProperty(String key) {
	...
	   return props.getProperty(key);
    }
```
Ich habe für dich mal alle unwesentlichen Sachen weg gelassen der Code müsste für sich sprechen ...


----------

